# Trailer rental



## R Willis (Jun 6, 2011)

I am thinking about renting a travel trailer to go to a family reunion/wedding being held at a state park in OK this summer.
Any experience you might share about the rental process would be appreciated. Of course Insurance on the rig is a priority!
Thanks


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

We have a friend that does it 3 or 4 times a year. Has them drop it off at the campground and pick it up when they are leaving. He rented a Prevost Moho a couple of times at TMS/NASCAR. Just did it at Big Creek this weekend. Not sure where he rented but he has done this at other campgrounds too, so I'm assuming he finds the rental closeby, which shouldn't be too hard to do using the net.

I rented one in Bastrop to take to the dragboat races in Marble Falls about 10 years ago. There were no rooms available, and I wasn't sleeping with the boat. Bastrop was the closest rental I could find. I towed it with my truck. No issues. Pretty reasonable too. Better to rent closeby than to use all of the extra gas towing it.

If you don't know how stuff works in an RV, furnace, water pump, levelling, electrical plugs, etc., it might be a good idea to let them set it up for you. Get at least one slide-out if there are more than 2 people. If you don't have experience, it is pretty easy to mess something up - bend a jack, leave the antenna extended, etc. which will cost you, so think it over and be cautious.

SG2


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

BTW: Pretty sure some RV owners rent their units out, not just dedicated businesses. Why not try posting a craigslist ad in the area you are visiting to see if you can find something. It wouldn't be a big deal for an owner in the area to deliver and set up his own unit at a park near his home. It would be a chance to recoup some of his ownership expense.

SG2


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

I just rented one for a get together in Pt Aransas in May rather than go get mine from the deer lease. I will get charged a daily rate plus a $500 deductible which I get back if I meet the conditions. Empty tanks, clean, no smoking etc. I also had to go to my insurance agent and get a binder but I could have got insurance through the rental company. Cheaper through my agent, free. 
Like previously mentioned I rented from the closest spot to my destination so I didn't have to pull a trailer all the way there. Time will tell if it will be a good experience but I have no worries that it won't be.


----------

